# Gtechniq G1 vs G5 for my usage?



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi all. 

I initially purchased a G4+G1 kit (earlier today), but upon reading more about it on this forum as well as others, there seems to be a fairly prominent issue with wiper judder.

As well as this, I've read G5 would be better for town driving, which is what I do the most, although I do do an occasional motorway drive (3 hours), so I also bought a G4+G5 kit.

Is there any point keeping the G1 or should I send it straight back? Is the wiper judder issue just review bias, or is it genuinely a common problem?

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The judder doesn’t happen for everyone only a few. 
Personally I would use the G1 then top it with G5. 


Gonz.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I went for the G4+G5 kit after hearing it was best for town driving. 

I have to admit that it didn't live up to the hype for me. It was a bit of a pain to apply (even after lots of advise on guys off here). And it beads no slower than 40 (I was told 30), and Im suffering horrible wiper judder, that is very persistant even after 500 miles and some real bad weather. I also find I constantly have dirty waterspots that I have to use my washers to remove. I didn't have any of these problems with my trusty RainX. Although considering ive had to use my wopers so much recently, the G5 does seem to be lasting a while.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

When I used G1 I did experience wiper judder for about a week but it soon passes and for durability it's amazing, it worked really well for about 10 months and then it began to degrade. It depends what you want though, if you're happy to apply a product every few months and do a lot of slow speed driving then use G5, it is amazing ! But, if you want longevity then I can't see G1 being beaten and through the winter it's amazing at reducing ice build up on those cold nights.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm thinking neither will be worth it, if both don't work until 40+ where urban driving is 30 or less


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Based on what you said I’d suggest G5, make sure the glass is squeaky clean by using a decent glass polish (such as G4) then go over it with IPA or panel wipe a couple times to remove any left over G4, and apply G5 thinly, this way it’s a doddle to remove, you can also layer G5. 
We also love G5 on side windows, mirrors and even lights, especially for the months ahead.
Even though the product may not work at low speeds, if it’s windy, that alone will blow the water off your glass! Another reason for having it on other glass/plastic/Perspex surfaces.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

SystemClenz said:


> Based on what you said I'd suggest G5, make sure the glass is squeaky clean by using a decent glass polish (such as G4) then go over it with IPA or panel wipe a couple times to remove any left over G4, and apply G5 thinly, this way it's a doddle to remove, you can also layer G5.
> We also love G5 on side windows, mirrors and even lights, especially for the months ahead.
> Even though the product may not work at low speeds, if it's windy, that alone will blow the water off your glass! Another reason for having it on other glass/plastic/Perspex surfaces.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumb:


OK thanks, I'll go with the G5 and send the G1 back.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

SystemClenz said:


> Based on what you said I'd suggest G5, make sure the glass is squeaky clean by using a decent glass polish (such as G4) then go over it with IPA or panel wipe a couple times to remove any left over G4, and apply G5 thinly, this way it's a doddle to remove, you can also layer G5.
> We also love G5 on side windows, mirrors and even lights, especially for the months ahead.
> Even though the product may not work at low speeds, if it's windy, that alone will blow the water off your glass! Another reason for having it on other glass/plastic/Perspex surfaces.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumb:


Hey I posted a help request in the Gtechniq question ages ago, and never got any official advise from you guys. 
Do you have any advise for my continuing struggles g5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

G5 all the way, its still works on the motorway just fine but is better at lower speeds than G1


----------



## AOCBMG (May 19, 2016)

I used g4 & g5 on my car, my commute to work is pretty much through town, so maybe 20 mph & then a stretch of dual carriageway 50mph.

its very rare i've seen any water movement except for on the dual carriageway.

The windscreen has stayed incredibly clean though, so hydrophobia (i think thats the term) isn't the only benefit, but it probably wont live up to the massive hype that everyone gives it.

I would apply it again though, for the sake of 30 minutes & then leave the car for a day its worked well.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Fairtony said:


> Hey I posted a help request in the Gtechniq question ages ago, and never got any official advise from you guys.
> Do you have any advise for my continuing struggles g5?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, have you got a link to the thread?

And ps I dont work for Gtechniq, and if you ever have any issues with a Gtechniq product give Gtechniq a call for an immediate response :thumb:


----------

